# VOIP > Software Reviews >  VCN systems

## juliefromfrance

Hi, I don't speak greek but I'm interesed in DIY autonomous computering. 
I have a question concerning VCN systems. I know that with a VCN app on your smartphone you can use the screen of a smartphone as the screen of a computer, including a mini computer such as arduino, PI or freenuino, which is interesing since some smartphones that are 4 or 5 years old, still work on the hardware level but the software is no put on up to date, and sometimes it is even impossible to root, but yes to put apps for VCN. You can often recycle these king of smartphone for free. 
I'm looking for a VCN solution that is easy to put in place and that works (if possible) by usb an not by wifi or blutooth. Does anybody as a suggestion ? 

Thank you for yous answers

----------

